# cataract surgery, been there?



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

I'm pretty young to need cataract surgery (just turned 50). I have a mature cataract in the back of lens (posterior). If you had surgery, what was your experience?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Yes had mine done about 3 years ago. I was early 60's and was the youngest patient in the group I was in.
I had one done and the second a few months later.
It was uncomfortable but not painful and I got over it quickly. Sent home just afterwards.


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

Pretty much everyone gets cataract surgery at some point, the most common age range is 65-75. You're a bit young. Factors that contribute to early age related cataracts are smoking, heavy steroid use, sunlight exposure, and somewhat related to genetics.

If you required glasses for distance prior to cataract surgery you probably won't need them afterwards, however you will need reading glasses unless you pay extra for bifocal, multifocal or accommodative (focusable) intraocular lenses (IOL).

Cataract surgery is fast, safe for the vast majority of patients and extremely effective in restoring vision. Laser assisted cataract surgery is even faster and less painful than traditional cataract surgery but costs extra.

Don't worry about it


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

I am in my early 70's and need cataract surgery soon. My wife and many co-workers and friends have had the surgery and feel it was definitely worth doing.

My eye doctor who I have been going to for over 10 years has cautioned me to put it off until it really interferes with my lifestyle. He has explained that once done, my eye's ability to adjust the lens focus will be altered. Also for some shapes of eye's, there is an increased chance of detached retina post surgery. The past couple years at my yearly eye examine, my eye doctor has told me to wait on cataract surgery. Currently my vision is such that the drivers licensing folks have me submit a written doctors evaluation every two years. So I think that I am close.

when is the right time for cataract surgery

Good luck. Everyone I know who has had the surgery, is glad they have.


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

^Get new eye doctor. You are being given extremely poor advice.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

snowbum said:


> I'm pretty young to need cataract surgery (just turned 50). I have a mature cataract in the back of lens (posterior). If you had surgery, what was your experience?


Cataract surgery is quite advanced now. It's a very minimal risk of operation. 
They slide out the old lens and slide in the new. 
Then you're done.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Trident said:


> ^Get new eye doctor. You are being given extremely poor advice.


Why?


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

Diana7 said:


> Why?


1- The ability to adjust the eyes focus (called “accommodation”) is not altered by
because there IS no accommodative function by age 70. In fact a focusable IOL would restore that function. I’m sure that guy who posted above must be wearing reading glasses or bifocals already- unless he’s nearsighted and wears glasses for distance but then he would have to remove for reading.

2- His vision is already significantly impaired to the point that he needs special permission in order to drive and may even have restrictions on his license.

3- He is going to need cataract surgery eventually anyway so any risk however small is something he will have to endure regardless. The older the patient the more likely they will have other conditions and be more prone to having issues with any type of surgery which can be traumatic to the body. Some older patients can’t even get surgery because of their compromised medical condition. 

4- It’s a quality of life issue. He’s seeing the world through blurry lenses when there’s no need for that. Why not enjoy “Hi Definition” rather than an old tube style TV when. The option is available, safe, and routinely performed on many people every day with minimal to no side effects.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Trident said:


> 1- The ability to adjust the eyes focus (called “accommodation”) is not altered by
> because there IS no accommodative function by age 70. In fact a focusable IOL would restore that function. I’m sure that guy who posted above must be wearing reading glasses or bifocals already- unless he’s nearsighted and wears glasses for distance but then he would have to remove for reading.
> 
> 2- His vision is already significantly impaired to the point that he needs special permission in order to drive and may even have restrictions on his license.
> ...


Thank you.
It certainly helped me a lot when I had my cataracts done.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Young at Heart said:


> I am in my early 70's and need cataract surgery soon. My wife and many co-workers and friends have had the surgery and feel it was definitely worth doing.
> 
> My eye doctor who I have been going to for over 10 years has cautioned me to put it off until it really interferes with my lifestyle. He has explained that once done, my eye's ability to adjust the lens focus will be altered. Also for some shapes of eye's, there is an increased chance of detached retina post surgery. The past couple years at my yearly eye examine, my eye doctor has told me to wait on cataract surgery. Currently my vision is such that the drivers licensing folks have me submit a written doctors evaluation every two years. So I think that I am close.
> 
> ...


all you said is 100% true. the fact that most people have the surgery with no problems whatsoever, is NO guarantee you will not have issues. I would wait until you have trouble driving, like the sunlight is blinding your vision as you drive kind of thing.

and recognize what the symptoms of a detached retina are...just in case.


----------



## syhoybenden (Feb 21, 2013)

It's quite the light show.

Insist on a tranquilizer.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

syhoybenden said:


> It's quite the light show.
> 
> Insist on a tranquilizer.


Only if you are really nervous. Out of the 8 or 9 having it done the same morning as I did only one wanted a tranquilizer.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

one thing that is not clear....
are you getting cataract surgery in ONE eye, or both.
If you get it in one eye only, and IF you are nearsighted, there are some weird optical effects you will have to learn to live with. For instance, there might be different "sizes" of images for left vs. right eye, due to the differences between an internal lens on your bad eye, and the exterior glasses on your good eye.

Your mind normally corrects such differences if they are minor....but they might be major differences if you only do one eye. it might make it hard to walk up/down stairs, as your depth perception may be way off.

you should discuss this sort of thing with the doctor....BEFORE the surgery, so at least you are prepared for it....


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Talker67 said:


> one thing that is not clear....
> are you getting cataract surgery in ONE eye, or both.
> If you get it in one eye only, and IF you are nearsighted, there are some weird optical effects you will have to learn to live with. For instance, there might be different "sizes" of images for left vs. right eye, due to the differences between an internal lens on your bad eye, and the exterior glasses on your good eye.
> 
> ...


Yes. I had to wear a patch over one eye to read or go on the computer. Driving was impossible as well. Had to wait about 4 months to get the second one done as well. 
I still can't understand why they can't do both in one go.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> Yes. I had to wear a patch over one eye to read or go on the computer. Driving was impossible as well. Had to wait about 4 months to get the second one done as well.
> I still can't understand why they can't do *both in one go.*


if you are higher risk, they like to space it out a little.

Also, if you have a high corrective prescription, they kind of have to guess at which lens power to insert. After the first one is in, and healed up, they can tell if they guesses a little low, high, or just right. then they use that info on choosing a lens for the 2nd eye


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

Talker67 said:


> Also, if you have a high corrective prescription, they kind of have to guess at which lens power to insert. After the first one is in, and healed up, they can tell if they guesses a little low, high, or just right.


That’s hilarious.

(and wrong)


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Trident said:


> That’s hilarious.
> 
> (and wrong)


its true, and very correct.
they use a formula to choose, but for very nearsighted people, the formula has to be "corrected" by the doctor. I know what i am talking about here


----------

